# ¿que es un optoaislador?



## MrViSiOn (Dic 28, 2007)

Hola, mi pregunta... ¿que es un optoaislador?
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2007)

Es un circuito con una entrada y una salida, pero aisladas electricamente entre si, la información que pasa de una a otra es mediante luz
Al estar aisladas electricamente una parte de la otra, permite conectar elementos que se encuentran a distintos potenciales (Por ejemplo: una logica de control de 5VCC y un triac 220VCA) sin riesgos

En general es una capsula de plastico o ceramica con un led emisor de luz infrarroja enfrentado a unos milimetros de un detector de esa luz que podra ser un fotodiodo, fototransistor, fotodarlington, fototriac, fotoresistencia, Etc


----------



## MrViSiOn (Dic 28, 2007)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Eres muy amable. Gracias.


----------



## Dano (Dic 28, 2007)

Agrego algo de información.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optoelectrónica
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fototransistor
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fotodiodo
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fotoresistor
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diodo_LED

Saludos


----------

